# Autobrite Cherry Glaze vs Autosmart Cherry Glaze



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi guys i have read some great reviews about the autobrite cherry glaze and am wondering which do i go for the autosmart cherry glaze or the autobrite one.

Can anyone tell me the difference in the two and which they prefer.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

cant say much for the autosmart one

but i love the autobrite one very good product and smells awesome,buffs off easily with no real powerder/residue


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I know........

AB Cherry Glaze is an AIO (and a very good one at that)

AS Cherry Glaze is a PDI product, a quick wax , and adds some extra bling once you have washed the motor (and a very good one at that too)

These are very different products :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently had 5l of as cherry glaze given to me by my dad. It's sort of like an AIO I think, used it yesterday on the door shuts and boot shut, nice shine, cheap and easy to use so is a winner. Topped with some wax I quite the look of it, just need to try it by itself see how it is.

Try some mate.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

What is a PDI polish by the way? I have Autobrite cherry glaze and it is superb.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

AB is a pretty good AIO because it doesnt stain trims. Good for one step'ers :thumb:


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't tried the Autobrite one but I am a big fan of Autosmart Cherry Glaze! I think its mainly aimed at valeters as a way to save time. Very easy to apply and remove, doesn't stain plastic trim and needs little to no curing time  I've had some cracking results with it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

jamieblackford said:


> What is a PDI polish by the way? I have Autobrite cherry glaze and it is superb.


PDI = Pre Delivery Inspection :thumb:


----------

